# is spartan 300 and ridgid k6200 essentially the same ?



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

about to buy one or the other.both are direct drive, both about the same size.one might be heavier, but is the spartan really that much more rugged or powerfull ? i mean, ive been using my k400 for 3 years straight everyday, so im not compelled to buy the spartan 100. so is spartan 300 really better than the k6200 ?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I had a 6200. The T-bar that holds the auto feed will strip out when you twist it hard.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I prefer the 6200. I like the "kickstand" on the bottom, the poly drum, the vertical legs mounted on the front that doubles as a holder for the tool box. It's better balanced and more stable than a 300. 

I dislike the 300 because of the new junk Chinese motor, it bounces all over the place at times, the handle continually comes loose, and the dial a cable feed is junk. Plus they don't even make the vertical legs any more. 

In fairness I will add that I'm not sure where the 6200 motor is made. It's been a longtime since I checked. I also believe, but I could be mistaken, that the 6200 doesn't have a clutch much like my Duracable machines. I don't need the machine to slow down automatically so I love not having a clutch. Plus less C clips to fall off and replace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm glad I'm not the only one around that calls spartan out for what it is, overpriced crap. Your duracable upright has a clutch? I find that a little disappointing. In general I would think anything made by ridgid would by far surpass spartan in quality, materials, and ease of maintenance.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cable or root said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one around that calls spartan out for what it is, overpriced crap. Your duracable upright has a clutch? I find that a little disappointing. In general I would think anything made by ridgid would by far surpass spartan in quality, materials, and ease of maintenance.



No clutch in any Duracable machine, including uprights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> No clutch in any Duracable machine, including uprights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha good, sorry, guess I should learn to read.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cable or root said:


> Haha good, sorry, guess I should learn to read.



No worries. I should of phrased it differently. Either way, Spartan is still junk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks so much for the reply guys. guess im gonna narrow it down to the k6200 or gorlitz go62


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The 6200 does have a clutch of sorts. It's something on the drum cleat. Mine was slipping badly so they sent another.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

For a small drum that uses 5/8 check out the speed rooter. I've used it several times and it's really grown on me. It fits 125' of 5/8 and has a 3/4 hp baldor motor. The dm30 is also a nice machine. I would think the go62 was underpowered for mains but your area may be different than mine.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

cable or root said:


> For a small drum that uses 5/8 check out the speed rooter. I've used it several times and it's really grown on me. It fits 125' of 5/8 and has a 3/4 hp baldor motor. The dm30 is also a nice machine. I would think the go62 was underpowered for mains but your area may be different than mine.


speed rooter as in general ? and go62 underpowered ? i thought gorlitz was over powered lol all their stuff is notorious for being dangerous to operate


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

The go62 has a 1/3 hp motor. It's been argued before but a bigger motor makes a world of difference. A dm30 has a 1/2 hp motor(bigger than spartan1065 stock) has more balls and can cut roots at a further distance. The go68(not hd) I believe has a 1/2 hp motor as well. I have to run 200+' from one basement co at least 1 per month. No way a puny motor is gunna turn that much cable and still have balls to cut 1/2" thick tap roots. 

Yes all sleds are dangerous to operate. Respect those machines. The distro arm faces the opposite direction from an upright. So as tension builds the cable pushes out from the machine, instead of back into the machine. Look at Chris Connors profile pic. That can and will happen with a sled if you take your hand off of the cable at the wrong time. Definetly not a "sit on the bucket" machine. That being said the cable is easier to pull out of the drum and the machines are beasts(I would just need something bigger than the go62). 

The speedrooter I have used is a general speed rooter 91. It gets the job done where the 1065 won't fit and IMO is better built than the 1065 and more powerful. Drum swaps out easy and the tires are nice and big. It does move around a lot while cleaning a line but still a fantastic machine.

The dm30 is still better than the speed rooter though. If I was going to buy a mainline drum that would be my choice. I wouldn't be able to justify the extra money the dm55 costs. Although mytana machines look nice, and so do gorlitz and coast mfg. I know the dm30 will do anything I ask it to and it wouldn't have to be taken apart as much as the larger sleds.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Dammmit! All this positive talk about about the duracable units makes me wanna buy one! Love the K-60....but sometimes I do miss the heavy duty sleds! Perhaps I'll sell my Spartan 2001 and get a DM30 or 55


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

You won't regret it. 

And no I'm not paid by duracable to bash spartan and shine the spot light on the best machines on the market. I just know what I like


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

cable or root said:


> The go62 has a 1/3 hp motor. It's been argued before but a bigger motor makes a world of difference. A dm30 has a 1/2 hp motor(bigger than spartan1065 stock) has more balls and can cut roots at a further distance. The go68(not hd) I believe has a 1/2 hp motor as well. I have to run 200+' from one basement co at least 1 per month. No way a puny motor is gunna turn that much cable and still have balls to cut 1/2" thick tap roots.
> 
> Yes all sleds are dangerous to operate. Respect those machines. The distro arm faces the opposite direction from an upright. So as tension builds the cable pushes out from the machine, instead of back into the machine. Look at Chris Connors profile pic. That can and will happen with a sled if you take your hand off of the cable at the wrong time. Definetly not a "sit on the bucket" machine. That being said the cable is easier to pull out of the drum and the machines are beasts(I would just need something bigger than the go62).
> 
> ...


The GO62 is acualy a 1/4 hp, but it is a geared motor


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I will admit I have never used 1 but even being geared can it handle heavy roots at long distances? Web site says 100lbs of torque, I'm pretty sure 200' of 5/8 probably weighs more than that.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

It's not a heavy roots machine.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cable or root said:


> You won't regret it.
> 
> And no I'm not paid by duracable to bash spartan and shine the spot light on the best machines on the market. I just know what I like



Same here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

well i think im gonna bail on the gorlitz idea. they just switched to chinese motors now, saw a whole row of them lined up at my local winelson supply and all have chinese motors. this is why i got away from spartan.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> well i think im gonna bail on the gorlitz idea. they just switched to chinese motors now, saw a whole row of them lined up at my local winelson supply and all have chinese motors. this is why i got away from spartan.




Really??


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Will said:


> Really??


A guy from duracable told me they were switching to Chinese motors ten years ago.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ChrisConnor said:


> A guy from duracable told me they were switching to Chinese motors ten years ago.



My DM175 motor is made in Mexico by Emerson. Gear box is Italian. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> My DM175 motor is made in Mexico by Emerson. Gear box is Italian.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I meant the guy from duracable told me that Gorlitz was switching to Chinese motors.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ChrisConnor said:


> No, I meant the guy from duracable told me that Gorlitz was switching to Chinese motors.



I figured that's what you meant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Will said:


> Really??


Yes, they will break prematurely


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> No, I meant the guy from duracable told me that Gorlitz was switching to Chinese motors.



I thought Gorlitz used Dayton motors


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Will said:


> I thought Gorlitz used Dayton motors


Mine does, but it's a 2002. I don't know if they have changed or not.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Will said:


> I thought Gorlitz used Dayton motors


not anymore, ill take a picture at my supplier tommorow. said jing jong ling motors made in china right on it


----------

